# Shallow Gene Pool?



## MedicPrincess (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok, so we had this, young female (shudder to call here that as that is such a disgrace to all females everywhere) here tonight. 

Let me describe...

She had blondish hair that kind of clumpped together from a lack of washing.  Her ultra tight jean skirt was barely long enough to cover her butt cheeks, along with a shirt so short and tight, it not only showed WAY to much of her belly, but if she were wearing a bra, it would have shown every stitch in it.  With her, she brought 2 equally impressive femaleish type people and 2 males.  Imagine someone making the "trailor trash" look bad and you've got her.

She presented with ABD Pain and a thick, foul smelling vaginal discharge.  She wanted a pregnancy test.

The Dr of course, also ordered a few additional tests for a variety of STD's.


So the tests come back and the Dr diagnoses PID and Gonorhea.

So, What do you think her reaction was.....


----------



## Margaritaville (Oct 24, 2005)

I picked B.

She sounds Nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bet they are all related!


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 24, 2005)

I picked "c".  




_Edited to fix my smilie._


----------



## ma2va92 (Oct 24, 2005)

I went for "B"... it may not be what she said.. but sure as hell would be fun to see that anwser take place


 Imagine someone making the "trailor trash" look bad and you've got her.

must have more miles than the space shuttle    

and all users of this port will now need  to add new meds to there diet


----------



## ndilley (Oct 24, 2005)

"C" that would of been a funny one to watch...could definately see them on cops in the next few years yell at each other...haha


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 24, 2005)

You gonna come clean up this mess now?

I =was= eating pasta with a heavy cheese sauce on it... now it's speckled all over my computer screen.

THAT'S GROSS.  :angry: 






Okay I may not have puked, more like a choke then a sudden squirt before covering my mouth... STILL.. Ewww...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 24, 2005)

Now for the ending..

She acutally high 5'd everyone in the room.  She tried to high 5 the nurse, but the nurse proceded to ask her if she was Nuts and if she realized she could end up being sterile.

So somewhere out there in some nasty little hole in the wall the 5 of them are sharing a little Gonhorea and who knows what else...

MMM...MMM...Good!! :blink:


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 25, 2005)

Holy crap, I picked C thinking it was the most logical answer   


When I worked in the pharmacy we got those girlies in quite a bit, they were always filling a script for flaygl, zovirax, and/or Lortab.


----------



## Jon (Oct 25, 2005)

I was torn between A and C.... both seemed "Jerry Springer" enough to be true..

Jon


----------



## Stevo (Oct 25, 2005)

Gonhorea, not _just _for breakfast anymore? 

~S~


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 31, 2005)

*OH
 MY
 GAWD!* :blink: 

Now thats just friggin' disgusting. God knows what else she's got from the "public toilet".

She's definitely made trailer trash look *good* in comparison h34r: 

Not that "trailer trash" is bad as I lived 4 years of my life in a trailer.

-CP


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2005)

a Pubic Toliet, perhaps???


----------



## CVA_ME (Oct 31, 2005)

sounds like their all from southern ohio to me!

we get those calls several times a month.

not just for breakfast anymore thats funny as hell!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 31 2005, 10:11 AM
> * a Pubic Toliet, perhaps??? *


 What's a Toliet?


----------



## ipscscott (Nov 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Oct 31 2005, 11:47 PM
> *
> What's a Toliet?
> *



You know, that place in Illinois. Where the Blues Brothers were from.  :huh:


----------



## emtff99 (Nov 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 31 2005, 11:47 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 31 2005, 11:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Oct 31 2005, 10:11 AM
> * a Pubic Toliet, perhaps??? *


What's a Toliet?

 [/b][/quote]
 Near "Flushing", Ohio..........


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 4, 2005)

Sounds like the girl I shouldn't have slept with back in 2002 in San Francisco. Since I have some experience with this, I can answer "C" with confidence.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pfmedic_@Dec 4 2005, 04:35 PM
> * Sounds like the girl I shouldn't have slept with back in 2002 in San Francisco. *


 Please say there was COPIOUS amounts of alcohol involved!!!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 4, 2005)

I SOOOOO picked "c"

heh Ima start a card company got one special for them

"Happy Birthday Uncle Dad"
what the hell its all "Relative"


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Dec 4 2005, 09:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Dec 4 2005, 09:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-pfmedic_@Dec 4 2005, 04:35 PM
> * Sounds like the girl I shouldn't have slept with back in 2002 in San Francisco. *


Please say there was COPIOUS amounts of alcohol involved!!! [/b][/quote]
 there was.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 4, 2005)

Poor Paul....thankfully you were HOPEFULLY wasted.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pfmedic_@Dec 4 2005, 04:35 PM
> * Sounds like the girl I shouldn't have slept with back in 2002 in San Francisco. Since I have some experience with this, I can answer "C" with confidence. *


  :wacko:


----------

